# cool edit pro 2.0 lost file retrival



## Ninj4Junpei

so, heres my problem, i need to get a lost song that i was remixing. My computer kept on crashing due to my new wireless modem, but anyways, the first crash was routine, the continue box appeared, so i clicked it, everything was perfect, so i was about to save, computer crashes, no worries, since i can just go and click on continue once again, the only thing is, is that it didnt come up this time, i looked in temp (not sure if thats where im supposed to looke), all i saw was my clip board file... some help would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance :grin:


----------



## koala

Cool Edit Pro has an auto-recover feature, so as long as you haven't moved the temp files (not sure where they're stored), it should try to restore the session next time you run the program.

Note: I've been reading some tips on recovering files, and it seems the version you're running (v2.0) is the only one where auto-recover doesn't work so well. It was fixed in v2.1 so you may be out of luck this time.

Options > Settings > System > Temp Directory
Did you set the temp directory on a drive with plenty of free space? The temp files can easily grow to 10 times the original file size, especially with several undo levels, so if you run out of space the whole session can be lost when it crashes.


----------

